# Tomfoolery! Assemble!!!!!!



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Where you guys at? Ready to tag some Thanksgiving dinner?

Jay, do you plan on doing anything insane like a self-filmed bowhunt with no blind this year?

Tim, you in?

Ack, I know you are. Tom?

Adam is in.

Let's finalize the team and get things rolling!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

.........ready!


----------



## ruger44man (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm in. Just counting down the days. Should be able to fit a few hunts in for myself. I have 2 boys that should be hunting this year.


----------



## Spoiler (May 28, 2011)

I also have a young son who will be hunting for the first time this year. I'm beside myself with anticipation. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

i dunno if i can..........





















wait for season any longer!!!!!! of course im in! :woohoo1:


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Does a bear ***** in the woods? Of course I'm in. Caught a glimpse of a few nice toms on the farm over the last couple weeks. I'm getting stoked now. I just hope this season will be a lot less stressful than last year. We gonna roll with last years logo or are we going for a new one?

On a side note...my wife and I found out last weekend we are expecting our 2nd child. We are all very excited about it.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> I just hope this season will be a lot less stressful than last year. it.


Sorry!:evil::lol:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> Does a bear ***** in the woods? Of course I'm in. Caught a glimpse of a few nice toms on the farm over the last couple weeks. I'm getting stoked now. I just hope this season will be a lot less stressful than last year. We gonna roll with last years logo or are we going for a new one?
> 
> On a side note...my wife and I found out last weekend we are expecting our 2nd child. We are all very excited about it.



Congrats Daddy Timmy!

That's a sign of good things to come!

As far as logos, Ack usually selflessly makes the best logos on the internet, but he is a busy man. We'll roll with the past logos if we need, or we'll see if Brian can outdo himself:evil:.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

PS. Why in the heck is there a Spring Thunder check in at the bottom of the page?

I don't want to have to stare at a mortal enemies name every time I open a thread...


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> PS. Why in the heck is there a Spring Thunder check in at the bottom of the page?
> 
> I don't want to have to stare at a mortal enemies name every time I open a thread...


Well ya know...we have assumed an authoritative position.:evilsmile
What do a ya think? Flush the chunder?:evil::lol:


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> PS. Why in the heck is there a Spring Thunder check in at the bottom of the page?
> 
> I don't want to have to stare at a mortal enemies name every time I open a thread...



:evilsmile


The enemies of my enemies are my friends. That being said, how do you feel about the Snood Dudes??


Good luck this season......... Friendo.




.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> Well ya know...we have assumed an authoritative position.:evilsmile
> What do a ya think? Flush the chunder?:evil::lol:



Yeah. I'm thinking a preseason penalty of 50 points for contaminating our thread. (even though I think it's just a new forum thing showing new topics, since it's different now:lol

And JBIV, Tomfoolery has developed a fondness for the Snoods over the years. It's similar to how a veteran feels when taking a rookie under their wing.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> Congrats Daddy Timmy!
> 
> That's a sign of good things to come!
> 
> As far as logos, Ack usually selflessly makes the best logos on the internet, but he is a busy man. We'll roll with the past logos if we need, or we'll see if Brian can outdo himself:evil:.


I'll have something ready when the contest gets rolling. :coolgleam

Where's Jay???


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Ack said:


> Where's Jay???


Pez left him in Ohio.:evil::lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> And JBIV, Tomfoolery has developed a fondness for the Snoods over the years. It's similar to how a veteran feels when taking a rookie under their wing.


2 CHAMPIONSHIPS in the last 3 years.


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> 2 CHAMPIONSHIPS in the last 3 years.



Oh yeah, I can feel the love the Snoods have for the Fools.:lol:


You had your chance. Now the *THUNDER* will spare no one!!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

:coolgleam


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Ack said:


> :coolgleam


You Da Man as always brother!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

BIG pretty banners haven't seemed to help the last few years.:evilsmile


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> BIG pretty banners haven't seemed to help the last few years.:evilsmile


Just a rough draft my man.....honestly I cannot STAND the huge banners guys run in these contests......especially when they try to put two of them together!  It'll be toned down for the contest.......but our team on the other hand, won't be! 


Where's Jay? :16suspect


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Ack said:


> .....honestly I cannot STAND the huge banners guys run in these contests......especially when they try to put two of them together!


Sometimes it's difficult to decide which CHAMPIONSHIP BANNER to display so you HAVE TO display both.
Just be grateful I don't fish much.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Ack said:


> Just a rough draft my man.....honestly I cannot STAND the huge banners guys run in these contests......especially when they try to put two of them together!  It'll be toned down for the contest.......but our team on the other hand, won't be!
> 
> 
> Where's Jay? :16suspect


Around. He's been busy lately but I've been talking to him almost daily.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Im here and in!!!

And I promise...no stupid **** on my end this year! Two seasons in a row with out a bird is not worth it.

I hate hunting out of a blind so I suppose I wont be using the bow this year......BOOM


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> Pez left him in Ohio.:evil::lol:


.....................how would you know....you couldn't keep up:evil:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

blood trail said:


> .....................how would you know....you couldn't keep up:evil:


Really?!?!? Who's the one that got bit by the "Spider" on the first day.:16suspect:lol:
At least you had sanderson to commiserate with. :lol:


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

blood trail said:


> Im here and in!!!
> 
> And I promise...no stupid **** on my end this year! Two seasons in a row with out a bird is not worth it.
> 
> I hate hunting out of a blind so I suppose I wont be using the bow this year......BOOM


 it wasnt all bad j...you left a few dandy birds out there for me to hear during my season! lol.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Just got in not long ago from a nice little trail run, the birds were sounding off at alot of the little thunder booms in the distance.

I would say 7 or 8 were taking turns shock gobbling in 3 different groups. One group of birds was in a totaly different area that I dont normaly hear/see them in. I may have to take a little look see this weeend and check out that spot a bit better.


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

QDMAMAN said:


> Really?!?!? Who's the one that got bit by the "Spider" on the first day.:16suspect:lol:
> At least you had sanderson to commiserate with. :lol:


It were'nt no spider bite!!!


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice work on the banner! It looks great.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> Nice work on the banner! It looks great.


Thanks.....does that bird in the sig pic look a little familiar? I need to get out soon and confirm that this boy is still alive! :coolgleam


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Checked a few of my spots yesterday.

Came up on this:










There were 20 TOMS in this group, strutting and gobbling their heads off.

Hens were ignoring them:lol:.

They're going to start beating the crap out of each other and break up within a week I predict.

It already happened at the first spot I checked, where only 2 mature toms were hanging out, and they looked like they were going to kill each other the entire time.


WOOOOOOOOOOT!


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Ack said:


> Thanks.....does that bird in the sig pic look a little familiar? I need to get out soon and confirm that this boy is still alive! :coolgleam



Nice! If he's still alive he's gonna be a beast. 


Looks like you have a nice flock at spot number two Jason. I haven't been out back much in the last week, but I have a small flock of about 15 hangin around with 3 really nice toms and couple decent ones. I also have permission to hunt the adjoining 50 acres now if bird activity is slow on our farm. Just curious whats gonna happen when they split up. I am going to attempt to get my bird with a bow this year. I will probably take the boomstick for backup, but hopefully I don't need it.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Tim,

The hen breakup will be most evident. Toms may still stay in small groups of like age. 

Find the best roost areas next to good nesting habitat, and you can bet the most dominant toms will be soon to infiltrate that area.

Honestly, I won't be suprised if the hens split and breeding begins soon. Breeding typically happens before season on a normal year, with nesting beginning in late April/early May. This weather may get the ladies sitting early, which makes the toms much more receptive to our efforts.

Going to be a bangbuster season gents!


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Got out this morning to watch the sun come up. Not a ton of action. Had a couple lone birds that wanted to be vocal but figured they had said enough after about 3 tree gobbles each. Spent about another hour after sun up in the woods and didn't hear any other gobbles or hen talk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I just got in from a midday scout. Spotted 2 toms and put the long sneak on them. After an hour on my belly in the sand I was within 40 yards. If this were season, I'd be done. 

No talk out of them. The did strut frequently though. 

Gotta love this. Gonna be out at O' dark thirty listening for some shouting in the am. They're more than likely not going to be in the same spot in a month, but it'll scratch my itch a little more!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I started messing around with a little carving on the back of some calls the other day.

What do you guys think? Cheesy, or something that folks might want?


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

I like it!

I would LOVE to win the contest with one of _your calls_!!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

LoBrass said:


> I like it!
> 
> I would LOVE to win the contest with one of _your calls_!!


 

LOL! Any calls sold to the Snoods have a 50 dollar tack-on.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Genius? Or F'n insane? 

Testing a stabilizer mounted fan. Final product wouldn't have the orange clamp obviously.

I would only use this on private lands during open field stalks. Still a chance I could eat a load of lead by a douchbag idiot trespasser. 

We'll see how brave I feel if I get some boys struttin' their stuff in the open this spring...










PS. Socks and sandals. Yes, I'm trash! LMAO!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Firefighter said:


> I started messing around with a little carving on the back of some calls the other day.
> 
> What do you guys think? Cheesy, or something that folks might want?


Nice looking call! I'll be using one of yours in Missouri and Michigan this year.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Just got in from roosting some birds.

Had this little feller setup shop above me:










After watching him for a while, I realized he wasn't no little feller!










Look at them hooks!

Solid 3 or 4 year old. Beard pretty beat up, so I want to call him 4, but I couldn't get a real good angle on the spurs. Regardless, he's a shooter-year-old.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Had to come out before sun up to unwinterize the bee hives I take care of. I am hearing about 10 different gobblers all around the outside of the farm. Several are coming from the other 50 acres I can hunt. I think its gonna be a good spring.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Glad you got to hear some music Tim!

I just got back in myself. Birds started gobbling at 702. Flew down around 715 and shut up. About an hour later, all hell broke loose again and I had birds all over.

I would have shot this guy in the face at about 20 yards. He was one of 4 different 3+ year olds in a group. I couldn't get good pics because my camera wants to focus on everything close.










When I was done in the woods, I did a little driving. I caught this guy red-handed. Anyone know what this jake is doing? A person would get arrested for doing this in public:lol:.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Pervert!!!


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

It sure is geening up early. I'm thinking come the 3rd week I'm gonna have a full canopy. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> Genius? Or F'n insane?
> 
> Testing a stabilizer mounted fan. Final product wouldn't have the orange clamp obviously.
> 
> ...


 LMAO! does look cool but dangerous as hell :lol:

PS. obviously your wife wasn't home,doubt she would have let you out of the house dressed like that ha ha!


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> Tim,
> 
> The hen breakup will be most evident. Toms may still stay in small groups of like age.
> 
> ...


What do you consider the best nesting habitat Jason? Also I spotted a nice tom by himself crossing a feild yesterday if that means anything.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

The call looks great, but i'd make real sure no one else was hunting nearby if you bust out your bow looking like that. :yikes:


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Any of y'all been getting any scouting in? I know season is still a ways out and things will change a bit by then but I've been seeing n hearing some nice birds for the taking this year! Can't wait! This warm weather and early green up has me feeling like its already come and gone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Time to start posting in the "official" thread in the 2012 forum Jay!


----------



## blood trail (Mar 31, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> Time to start posting in the "official" thread in the 2012 forum Jay!


Gotcha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

